# Parasites!



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Just reading threw the site and i can't find any information on treating for parasites. My RBP's have been Scratching them selves releaving their selves from itchs alot latly. The only thing i could figure is parasites. any information on how to go about treating this? Thanks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

When you say scratching alot and revealing themselves to ICH, does that mean they currently have ICH???

Its normal for Ps to scratch themselves. But if you notice that they frequently do this more than usual, I would examine the fins and bodies closely just to see if ICH has or is forming.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry i think you must of misunderstood me, Like they are itchy and scratching themselves. i can't see no signs what so ever on them as to having ich. The same as when you want someone to scratch your back!







Maybe they just want me to show them some love and affection, and that is there way for asking for a back rub!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

What are your water parameters? On my first tank, I put the p's in before cycling







and they would scratch occassionally. Once the tank cycled they quit doing it.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Ahhh i bet that is what it is too. It seems to have come to a stop. and The tank was newly set up when i noticed it much. Very good observation and thanks for the info!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

JustinRice said:


> Ahhh i bet that is what it is too. It seems to have come to a stop. and The tank was newly set up when i noticed it much. Very good observation and thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NP


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

piranhas will scratch themselves repedivly due to hardness of water. check your ph and water conditions.


----------

